# Foundation agility with 4 month old puppy



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Is it to early to start Fenway in agility foundation classes? He just turned 18 weeks yesterday 
I plan on going slow and no jumping (which the teacher doesn't allow right now anyways). I know with LB dogs I can't jump them until they are older but at what age can they jump say 8"?
Thank you!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Chance started agility at 4 months. It was a great way to make training and learning fun. Custom classes for his age.
BTW, we trained with Wendy Cerilli who's Aussie Holster just won Grand Champion Agility at the Westminster 2 weeks ago.

I feel bad when I read posts from people who feel stressed at agility classes. Maybe because Wendy is such a phenomenal teacher but it was so much fun - for both of us!


----------

